# Secret Story



## SpaceShip (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a secret story - read it and enjoy. Then continue the story. This can only be done on the computer (what fun) but cannot be done on paper.
Hope you can work it out.

"There was once a chap called j.d. worthington who one day decided to risk all for a peep into the basement and a look into the rooms that led off it. There was one particular room that thumped brainwave type emissions through its door. j.d. was fascinated and even though the sign on the door said KEEP OUT - DANGER and underneath that in smaller writing ENTER AT YOUR PERIL he couldn't help it, it was too much to resist. After passing this door every day for two months (and sometimes even reaching for the large brass handle) this day he couldn't pass that door.

With shaking hand he reached for the handle, opened - what seemed to him - a well-oiled door and stepped inside.

Closing the door behind him with an echoing click, he looked around to see ..."

So, hope you've enjoyed it so far. Please continue the story. Thanks.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 30, 2006)

... the land drop away beneath his feet in shifting layers of sand. The waves of sand undulated in a shimmering river of colours the likes of which had never been seen on the realm of Earth. The colours swirled and danced creating vast ripples and whirlpools under the light of crimson sun. Mesmerised by the play of light and the shirting patterns Worthington did not ...


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 30, 2006)

HE HE me like this thread very much!...

Reidrected to the SF lounge...


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 30, 2006)

... fight the fear that threatened to engulf him but gave himself over to the pull of the sand and it's ever-changing colours.  He was sucked down a long twisting channel.  Would he ever get back?  Would he live to tell the tale?  For what seemed like hours but could only have been five minutes or so he drifted along.  He would not have been able to extricate himself even if the opportunity arose.

Then, suddenly, he fell out of the bottom of the shute and landed in a heap in the middle of a huge cavern.  Shaking himself down and standing up he was more than suprised to find himself surrounded by ...


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 31, 2006)

... AUTUMN. Stretching as far as the eye could see lay AUTUMN. The walls of the cavern were in every shade of orange and yellow and brown and red. The floor and the roof were made of an infinite number of glittering, shimmering leaves, flowing like a river into the distance. 

Living tentacles twined about with vines stretched forth from the walls holding flickering torches. Worthington got to his feet and looked around him in wonder. A hush seemed to fill the air broken only by the warm sigh of a breeze and the slow thump of a vast heart. He stood still and listened. 

The warm rich colours and the steady beat lulled his senses. It felt safe and comforting. He slowly sank down to the welcoming floor again. Just as his eyelids drooped shut, he felt the flow undulating gently. Opening his eyes he saw the floor shifting as if great serpents flowed and danced beneath AUTUMN. 

As he watched ...


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 6, 2006)

a cold sweat enveloped him.  From beneath the harmless-looking leaves a presence started to make itself known.  j.d. froze in terror.  Jaws began to open wide and row upon row of sharp razorlike fangs moved towards him in army-like precision.  What was this place?  It had seemed like such a paradise when he had first entered but now ...  His mind was closing down fast but he knew he needed to keep his wits about him, so, forcing himself to get to his feet he backed away from this growing menace.  Now that he could see them more clearly, it could be made out that the autumn leaves were not from trees but were the chameleonlike covering of these frightening beasts.  As he backed away from them, j.d. became aware that one of the monsters, the largest by far, had an almost satisfied grin on its face as it rose above the others.  j.d. had by now reached the rock face and could retreat no further; quickly looking from side to side he tried desperately to find a way of escape but, for the life of him, could see no way out.  Turning his face back to the serpentlike monster he noticed that it had pulled its head back ready to strike.  This is it, j.d. said to himself and closed his eyes to await his fate.  There was a deep hissing noise which j.d. could hear coming from the very depths of the monster's throat and then ...


----------



## Leandra (Nov 11, 2006)

"Er. I don't suppose you could spare a chewing gum?"

Gasping with surprise, j.d. slowly opened one eye and squinted at the writhing serpent before him. The creature was bobbing up and down and swirling around in constant motion. Its eyes shone red, slitted like a snake's, and its mouth was half-open, allowing j.d. to catch glimpse of three rows of pointed teeth. However, it didn't look too unfriedly. 

"You are from up above?" the giant monster asked, jerking its head in the rough direction of j.d.'s basement. It spoke with a clicking accent, as its teeth, unsuited to Human language, clicked against each other. "There have been a few of your kind before. And they had chewing gum with them. I sure hope you have it as well, because..."


----------



## The Ace (Nov 12, 2006)

the girls won't entertain me because of my bad breath."
It had a point, Worthington was already turning green.
 [/COLOR]Yeah," he grinned, pulling a pack of _______ (brand name censored) from his inside pocket, "But do you mind if I take a look ? I'm a dentist and I think there's more to this than simple halitosis."
As he inserted his head between the cavernous, slavering jaws ...


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Nov 12, 2006)

...he uttered a cry of surprise, jumping back as he observed a small alien colony residing in the sentient's crevice of a mouth. "How on earth is this possible?" J.d. said. "What? What do you see?" the creature asked anxiously. As he looked on, multitudes of tiny lights flickered to life, illuminating the being's mouth and blinding J.D. He felt himself shrink, and shrink, and shrink....


----------



## SpaceShip (Dec 3, 2006)

In less than three minutes j.d. was small enough to climb into the creature's mouth and make himself known to the aliens that lived within it.  All along the sides of it's mouth - just behind and above the teeth were tiny houses held, limpet-like, to the insides of its cheeks.  The creature's tongue was quite slippery and so it was with great relief that he was saved from sliding down its throat by two aliens who fired spider-like silks that wrapped themselves around his body and pulled him to safety. but not before he'd seen just what was down that throat.

'We saved you,' the squeaky voices echoed around the cavernous mouth.

'Thank you.' j.d. was profuse in his thanks.  'But did you see what was down there?' he pointed towards the creature's gullet.

'No - we haven't looked.  What is it?' one of them whispered.

'It's just awful.  It's a ........


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Jan 9, 2007)

...A Jllxvgbckll!!" The alien finished. J.D. was much perplexed. "Excuse me, can you repeat that?" he asked. The aliens shook their heads. "I'm afraid we cannot describe it, we have no words for it in your tongue!" they said. "It was the Jllxvgbckll's fault!" one of them said. "Because of it, we can't say its name! You'd have to go down there yourself if you want to. WE can help you, but none of us want to even look at the Jllxvgbckll!" J.D. was feeling quite adventurous so....


----------



## SpaceShip (Jan 10, 2007)

grabbing some of the silken thread used by the aliens and tying it rope-like to one of the monster's stronger teeth, he lowered himself down its gullet.  He'd already tied a silk scarf around his mouth so that the glutinous mess sliding down the monster's throat didn't suffocate him; the wetness suddenly drying up as left the light behind him.  Turning on the miner's lamp that the aliens had provided him with he started to examine his surroundings.  The blood drained from his face when he was what was staring back at him.  "Oh no," he whispered, "it's a ...


----------

